# Raleigh bikes any good?



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello! I was wondering if this bike is any good? I'ts a 2009 Raleigh M80 with the following specs:
Atomic 13 SL Custom Butted Aluminum, Formed Down Tube, CNC Machined Headtube, Extruded Seatstay Yolk 
FORK: RockShox Tora 289 100mm travel w/rebound adjust 
CRANKS: Shimano MC442 Octalink 22/32/44t 
F.DERAIL: Shimano Deore 
R.DERAIL: Shimano Deore 
SHIFTER: Shimano Deore 9spd 
BR.LEVERS: Avid FR-5 
BRAKES: Avid BB5 mechanical disc 6 
GEAR: Shimano HG50 9spd (11-34t) 
RIMS: Weinmann WDR Disc 
TIRES: Geax Saguaro 26x2.0 
HANDLEBAR: Avenir 100 Series Alloy 15mm Riser, 31.8 
STEM: Avenir 100 Series Alloy Ahead 4-bolt 10deg 
SEATPOST: Alloy Micro adjust 27.2mm 
SEAT WTB: Speed V


----------



## shamethellama (Aug 21, 2011)

The M80 is an old bike. The one you're looking at is, I believe, a Raleigh Mojave 8.0. My stepbrothers both ride Mojave 5.0s and being from a dirtbiking background, they beat on them. They are very happy with the bikes, as am I; the weak link on the 5.0s is the crappy fork, but the 8.0 you're looking at has a modest Tora 289, which is a very nice upgrade. 

Solid bikes.

Oh, and the shop I work at deals Raleighs. We've been very happy with them as a company. Their bikes have proved to be hot sellers for a family owned shop. Their warantee process for bikes that we didn't even sell has been very generous.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

my friend just got an 07 mojave 8.0 and its standing up to the trails out here in san diego just fine. the fork is weak(suntour xct or something) but you have a better fork on the 09 model. he got his for 200 dollars.

hope that helps


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

Components looks solid. How much will this cost you?

My rule of thumb is anything that comes w/ a manitou, rockshox, or marzocchi is going to be okay for a beginner... A lot of bikes close to a grand still come w/ RST and suntour forks.... eww nooo.


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! The reason I asked is because I don't see a Raleigh forum here which is kinda odd. This guy is asking for $300 but he can let it go for $250. So i'm assuming this is a good buy due to decent components.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

That sounds like a fair price if it's in good condition. The big question is it the correct size for you. It's worth nothing if it's the wrong size.


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

It's a 16 inch frame & I'm 5'5. So do you think that's a good size for me?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Probably. My wife is 5'5" and rides a 16" Mojave.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

at 250 its a great deal as long as nothing is broken and the frame isnt cracked and the fork isnt shot.


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh ok. Well I found this other bike, 2008 Marin Palisades Trail & not sure if this one is better. It has marzocchi bomber fork, lx drivetrain, juicy 3 brakes. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah i think the Marin is a better bike.


----------



## sock puppet (Nov 12, 2007)

Depends on how much the Marin is, and whether it matters to you.


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Same price. I maybe leaning towards the Marin cuz it's a 15" frame with a 28" standover height which I think it would be good for me being a 5'5" person.


----------



## sock puppet (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds like the Marin would be the right size, but try it out before buying. If it fits, and everything works/looks good, buy it! That's a pretty good deal if it's solid.


----------



## shamethellama (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, good components mean nothing if the bike has been beat on and not properly maintained. But, all other things equal, I'd go with the Marin.


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

That's true. This guy is supposed to send me some more pics today & I'm gonna take it for a spin this weekend. Right now I have an 09 DB response Sport and it's feels big for me. I didnt know about frame size & stuff at the time. I didn't find out about this forum until October this year.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

i bet u can sell your DB for at least 250.


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup I'm trying...200 is the highest offer right now.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

50 dollars to upgrade your bike sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah you're right. I'll probably gonna let it go for 200 then.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

so what did you end up getting?


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ended up getting the '09 Marin Palisades Trail & I love it! The guy posted it as a 2008 but it is actually an '09 when i looked it up. The frame size really made a big difference for me coming from an 18" to a 15" as a 5'5" person. It's light & responsive. It is in good conditon & the only thing that bug me is that the cassette has some play when I pull on it side to side. Other than that, it is definitely an upgrade from my diamondback response sport. The Marzocchi fork is way better than the Spinner Edge fork on my response. I gave a full detail yesterday & now it looks brand new except for some minor scratches!


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

post pix! congrats! 

go get that sucker dirty!


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks! I will post some once I figure out how.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

showtym69 said:


> the only thing that bug me is that the cassette has some play when I pull on it side to side.


I'd check to see that the cassette is tightened adequately.


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

I got all excited when I saw "M80" in the OP -- thought I'd be reading about the bike I've been riding since 1998.

Then I saw the post saying it must be another Raleigh that's being discussed.

Anyway, no complaints about the brand. Mine served me well until this year, when I found a crack in the frame. Fixed it with a clamp, and now it's still going strong as my road bike.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

i have an 03 Raleigh M20. runs like a champ. fork no longer compressing so its like riding rigid. i love my raleigh =)


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Here are some pics of my 2009 Marin Palisades Trail.


----------



## sock puppet (Nov 12, 2007)

Great looking bike! I second going over everything on the bike to make sure it's snug and tuned. If you're not confident doing it yourself, it's worth the investment to have a shop tune it for you.

I imagine the new frame size will make all the difference for you, too!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you! The new frame size really made a big difference and oh, it's 4 lbs. lighter than my Response! I stopped by at REI Store last time and for a full overhaul/strip down to the bare frame to include fork & any installation of parts, it would cost me $160. I think that's a great deal!

I was gonna get the Raleigh but the guy wouldn't lower the price since I have to drive 1.5 hrs to pick it up. I started looking again and I found the Marin.


----------



## strohman (Dec 22, 2011)

I really like that Marin. I'm not familiar with that brand, but it's a great looking bike!


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

I've never heard of it either until I went riding with a friend with one.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

that bike looks like its in great shape! Marin makes good bikes they sell them at REI. have fun bombing trails man!


----------



## Raptrox (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah seems good enough for 250 it's not the best maybe last about 5-10 years so a big step above dept store, in my opinion they are kinda like GT's in quality


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Raptrox said:


> Yeah seems good enough for 250 it's not the best maybe last about 5-10 years so a big step above dept store, in my opinion they are kinda like GT's in quality


Which bike? Raleigh or Marin?


----------



## Phillycore (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE my 2008 Raleigh Mojave......It's been pretty good to me and after losing almost 100lbs I'm planning on beating on it even more.....lol


----------



## Raptrox (Jan 1, 2012)

showtym69 said:


> Which bike? Raleigh or Marin?


The Raleigh although I'm used to seeing their dept store bikes.


----------

